# Router Table Fence Options



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Almost done with my mini, portable, test router table that I'm building to see what I like, don't like, and can improve on before I cut a hole in my table saw extension for the "real one".

Anyway, the last thing to do is build a fence. I've been looking at designs ranging from minimalist, to "Champy Tool 2" (







A very, very, very sophisticated router table !) and it occured to me that instead of having a split sliding face fence, I could make a fixed fence that uses different inserts to control the opening around the bit, including "sacraficial" pieces that could be used again.

My question: Am I missing something?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tisdai (Aug 29, 2010)

I will be starting on my table soon and i will go for the sliding fence, main reason for me is that if i had a fence for different bits, they would soon mount upto a very large collection, plus changing it everytime you use it. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Tisdai said:


> I will be starting on my table soon and i will go for the sliding fence, main reason for me is that if i had a fence for different bits, they would soon mount upto a very large collection, plus changing it everytime you use it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I'm thinking that I would only need a few inserts since each could be used for several bits of approximately the same size. When really mecessary, I would use a sacraficial insert that I could keep, or toss.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Tisdai (Aug 29, 2010)

ur welcome RJM60, I am only a newbie myself as far as using a router table, i have used a handheld router for years, but due to the body not working right anymore lol, i'll have to start using a table, as i can't do what i used to be able to anymore.

Some of the guys and gals who have more experience with using a table for their router will know more about it than me. Good luck on the build and hope you sort it out ok.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Aquadan005 (Sep 11, 2010)

RJM60 said:


> Almost done with my mini, portable, test router table that I'm building to see what I like, don't like, and can improve on before I cut a hole in my table saw extension for the "real one".
> 
> Anyway, the last thing to do is build a fence. I've been looking at designs ranging from minimalist, to "Champy Tool 2" and it occured to me that instead of having a split sliding face fence, I could make a fixed fence that uses different inserts to control the opening around the bit, including "sacraficial" pieces that could be used again.
> 
> ...


Are you saying just the face of the fence is stationary or the entire fence?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

RJM60 said:


> Almost done with my mini, portable, test router table that I'm building to see what I like, don't like, and can improve on before I cut a hole in my table saw extension for the "real one".
> 
> Anyway, the last thing to do is build a fence. I've been looking at designs ranging from minimalist, to "Champy Tool 2" (
> 
> ...


insertable zero clearance profiles?


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> insertable zero clearance profiles?


Either a zero clearance insert to fit the bit exactly, or a standard insert depending on the bit. For example, for a 1/2" bit, the insert openeing would be around 5/8".

Would a 1/16" gap on either side of the bit be an issue? I imagine that a fence with sliding faces could get closer but is this necessary?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

sommerfeld tools offers something along those lines..

Zero Clearance Inserts-New Top-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

I don't think that a sliding fence would be required...I'd just be careful introducing the blank to the bit for the first time...

I'd wait and see what some of the 'experts' think about whatcha got in mind....*S*


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Aquadan005 said:


> Are you saying just the face of the fence is stationary or the entire fence?


The fence location (distance from the bit) would still be adjustable but the face would be one piece with a 4-1/2" wide replaceable insert where the bit is. I was thinking a replaceable insert would be nice for when zero clearance is required and it got me thinking. If I incorporate this, then why would I need sliding split faces; I could just make a few more inserts and eliminate the complexity of having sliding faces and a replaceable insert.

Another option: Have a sliding split face and provisions for attaching a zero clearance insert. Adds the complexity of the sliding faces (not all that complex though). 

Or, have sliding faces and use them to hold a zero clearance insert. Would add complexity to the insert.

Or, have a sliding split face without provisions for an insert and just attach a sacraficial piece of MDF to the entire front of fence when necessary. The drawback to this is it uses a bigger piece of wood (i.e. a sacraficial fence would be as long as the fence, versus an insert that is only 4-1/2" long).


----------



## Howie (Sep 12, 2010)

How are you planning on holding the inserts in? Anything could cause misalignment
I'd stick with the split fence. Easy to set up,easy to check for alignment.


----------



## Aquadan005 (Sep 11, 2010)

RJM60 said:


> The fence location (distance from the bit) would still be adjustable but the face would be one piece with a 4-1/2" wide replaceable insert where the bit is. I was thinking a replaceable insert would be nice for when zero clearance is required and it got me thinking. If I incorporate this, then why would I need sliding split faces; I could just make a few more inserts and eliminate the complexity of having sliding faces and a replaceable insert.
> 
> Another option: Have a sliding split face and provisions for attaching a zero clearance insert. Adds the complexity of the sliding faces (not all that complex though).
> 
> ...


I dunno sounds complicated, I'm a KISS disciple!


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Aquadan005 said:


> I dunno sounds complicated, I'm a KISS disciple!


 
That was helpful.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

Take a hard look at the fence below,it's only 120.oo and well worth the price some of the other ones like it go for 330.oo bucks.yes you can make your own but the hard part is setting up for the inserts, that you can flip over and use the on both end/sides by the way..a strait line is always better than a curve line or to say a broken line..


# 1073
Supreme Router Table Fence 

Router Table Fence

I will say I have two of them on the router table setups with that type and they are great, once you use one it will be the only type you will want to use . 
If you get one be sure to buy some of the insert stock for it..

You can see many pictures of them in my uploads...

========



RJM60 said:


> Almost done with my mini, portable, test router table that I'm building to see what I like, don't like, and can improve on before I cut a hole in my table saw extension for the "real one".
> 
> Anyway, the last thing to do is build a fence. I've been looking at designs ranging from minimalist, to "Champy Tool 2" (
> 
> ...


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Howie said:


> How are you planning on holding the inserts in? Anything could cause misalignment
> I'd stick with the split fence. Easy to set up,easy to check for alignment.


I'm thinking a couple of carriage bolts in a counterbored hole with a washer and athreaded thru-hole knob on the backside. They would self align in the opening made for them. It's pretty easy to cut a square, or rectangle to within 1/64" and add a couple counterbored clearance holes.

Do you ever use a zero clearance fence? Is this something I shouldn't even bother considering?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" Do you ever use a zero clearance fence? " = Yes on almost every pass I make on the table..It's setup as the swing fence most of the time but it can be setup as a standard fence, that's is a PITA most of the time like most fences are setup as,that's to say it takes two knobs to lock the fence it place not with the swing fence, it just takes one knob,the KISS way..

==========



RJM60 said:


> I'm thinking a couple of carriage bolts in a counterbored hole with a washer and athreaded thru-hole knob on the backside. They would self align in the opening made for them. It's pretty easy to cut a square, or rectangle to within 1/64" and add a couple counterbored clearance holes.
> 
> Do you ever use a zero clearance fence? Is this something I shouldn't even bother considering?


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> # 1073
> Supreme Router Table Fence
> 
> Router Table Fence


That's a rather neat fence.
It looks like it's constructed from commercially available alu extrusion.
I'm searching for it but haven't found it yet.

There are similar extrusions that, with an L support would make good fences when combined with MDF.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" commercially available alu extrusion " ▼
8020inc items - Get great deals on Business Industrial, Video Games items on eBay.com!

==========



Titus A Duxass said:


> That's a rather neat fence.
> It looks like it's constructed from commercially available alu extrusion.
> I'm searching for it but haven't found it yet.
> 
> There are similar extrusions that, with an L support would make good fences when combined with MDF.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all,
That is my new table top and fence
only 2 levers to fix the fence on the table, fine adjustment, and left fence fine adjustment 
and multiple dust collection.
cost: a few $

Santé


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> " Do you ever use a zero clearance fence? " = Yes on almost every pass I make on the table..It's setup as the swing fence most of the time but it can be setup as a standard fence, that's is a PITA most of the time like most fences are setup as,that's to say it takes two knobs to lock the fence it place not with the swing fence, it just takes one knob,the KISS way..
> 
> ==========


 
Swing Fence ???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

90% of your router jobs on the router table the bit is in the pocket in the fence, the swing fence is just a pivot point on the fence (on the right side the norm) and the other end has a small slot in the fence or the table so you can swing the fence forward or back to adjust the cut of the bit, the norm is you just need to move it 1/2" or less so the bit can do it's job on the wood , it's true some times the bit is 2 or 4" from the fence in that case it can be clamped in place with just a simple hand clamp..I use a stop block behind the swing fence for the quick adjustment ..

I should note how easy it is to change out bits,just swing the fence back than pull it right back in place, if you use the pop out way with the router and the plate the same thing is true, I will say I have the pop out plate but I don't need to pop it out I just swing the fence back about 3" or so and change out the bit,that's one of the neat things of having a big hole in the mounting plate and using a off set wrench..all the work is done on the top side of the table..no need for a lift to get to the router nut up high, the off set wrench will do the work easy.

==



RJM60 said:


> Swing Fence ???


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> " commercially available alu extrusion " ▼
> 8020inc items - Get great deals on Business Industrial, Video Games items on eBay.com!
> ...


Cheers Bob, I've found similar on our version of the ebay.


----------

